# No Sew Curtains... Easy for me,the one who hates to sew, lol



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I do hate sewing but wanted new curtains from this material i found at wm..well also found that heat and bond HEM stuff so all i needed was my iron....love that stuff!!!

I do love my new curtains for my kitchen....

the panel before i made the curtains...











and curtains .....


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Good job and cute fabric!


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I love those curtains! Will the hem stuff hold up to washing?


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cute!!, love those chickens. 

I did the reverse, when dh took out a window to put in a door, I had an extra valance, it is now a table runner, lol.

Great job, I sense a seamstress lurking underneath.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I am not sure if it will or not, but when it comes time to wash them i will take them to my moms and use my machine and just sew them, but for now they are working as is! My mom lives three hours from me and i let her take my machine that i only bought to make curtains for my daughters bedroom ...i really do not sew or like to...sometimes ya gotta tho! I just didnt want to wait til i went to visit mother to get my new curtains made so i improvised!

thanks for the kind compliments


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are very cute. I use the heatbond to do my binding on my quilts, as I have yet to get the hang of doing it by machine. I by the stuff that says it is washable and have never had it come apart yet.


----------

